# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  التدخين ومضاره

## w_alwaheed

*Inbox*

*عندما تسأل الغالبية من الأشخاص المدخنين تجد لديهم رغبة بالتوقف عن التدخين، ولكن الغالبية العظمى لا تعرف كيفية التوقف أو أفضل الطرق الواجب اتباعها للتوقف عن التدخين. ولكن قبل استعراض كيفية التوقف عن التدخين يجب ذكر بعض أضرار التدخين ، عند ملاحظة الصورة يتضح لنا أن التدخين يمكن أن يؤثر تقريبا على كافة الأعضاء في الجسم بدرجات مختلفة، ومن أهم الأمراض التي يسببها التدخين هي :
*





*1-**سرطان الرئة.*
*2-**ضيق الشعب الهوائية وتمدد الرئة.*
*3-**جلطة القلب.*
*4-أمراض الفم والأسنان.* 
**
*ويوجد هناك دراسات عديدة تبين أن احتمال إصابة المدخن بالعديد من الأمراض تزيد بنسبة الضعف إلى عشرة أضعاف بالنسبة لغير المدخن حسب نوع المرض (انظر الجدول ).* 
*الــمــرض* 
*احتمال الإصابة* 
*نسبة الوفيات من المرض نتيجة التدخين* 
*لغير المدخن* 
*للمدخن* 
*تصلب الشرايين* 
*1* 
*2* 
*25-43%* 
*الجلطة القلبية* 
*1* 
*5* 
*75-80%* 
*سرطان الرئة* 
*1* 
*10* 
*80-85%* 
*ضيق الشعب الهوائية* 
*1* 
*6* 
*80-90%* 
*الغرغرينة* 
*1* 
*9* 
*90-98%* 
*الوفيات نتيجة لمختلف أنواع السرطان* 
*1* 
*2* 
*30%* 

*
*
*

صورة للثة مدخن , لاحظ التهاب اللثة و تراجعها عن الأسنان و التسوس و كذلك تكون جيوب اللثة.* 
*وبعد استعراض الأمراض التي قد يسببها التدخين قد يخطر على بال المدخنين أنه هل يمكن للجسم أن يتخلص من آثار التدخين في حالة التوقف عنه، وفي الحقيقة أن للتوقف عن التدخين فوائد كبيرة وللجسم القدرة على التخلص من بعض المواد المتعلقة بالتدخين مثل النيكوتين وثاني أكسيد الكربون بسرعة كبيرة، وإن بعض الأعراض مثل الكحة والبلغم تخف خلال عدة أسابيع ويمكن خفض احتمال الإصابة بجلطة القلب بنسبة* *50%* *خلال سنة واحدة فقط ويتم خفض احتمال الإصابة بأمراض السرطان بشكل تدريجي .
*
*فإذاً ما هي الطريقة للتوقف عن التدخين؟* *نحن نعلم أن التوقف عن التدخين ليس بالشيء السهل وذلك لأن التدخين يسبب* *(( إدمان عضوي وإدمان سيكولوجي ))* *، ولكن الكثير من الناس يستطيعون التوقف إذا ما وجدت الرغبة الحقيقية لذلك و الكثير من الناس يتخوفون من التوقف عن التدخين بشكل مفاجىء وفي الحقيقة لا يوجد أي ضرر من التوقف فجأة عن التدخين، بل الكثير من الناس يقومون بهذا الشيء إذا ما توفرت الإرادة الكافية لذلك، ونحن ننصح باتباع البرنامج الآتي للتوقف عن التدخين :
*
*1.**تحديد موعد معين ( Target day ) للتوقف النهائي عن التدخين وعادة يكون هذا الموعد خلال 3-4 أسابيع من التفكير في التوقف .*
*2.**التحدث مع الأهل والمقربين بالرغبة عن التوقف عن التدخين وذلك لمساعدة الشخص وتفهم الظروف التي قد يمر بها.*
*3.**خلال هذه الفترة ( من ثلاث إلى أربع أسابيع ) على المدخن أن لا يدخن أكثر من عشر سجائر في اليوم.*
*4.**في اليوم المحدد للتوقف عن التدخين ننصح بأخذ النيكوتين التعويضي، والغرض من أخذ النيكوتين هو التقليل من أعراض التوتر والعصبية التي يمر بها المدخن عند التوقف عن التدخين.*
*5.**النيكوتين التعويضي (إنظر للأسفل).*
*6.**اتباع بعض الإرشادات لمقاومة الحنين إلى السجائر هي :* 
*التأخير :** المقصود به أنه في حالة الرغبة إلى السيجارة فإن الشخص يقول لنفسه أنا سوف أدخن ولكن بعد نصف ساعة وفي غالبية الأحيان بعد مرور فترة نصف ساعة أو أكثر فإن هذه الرغبة تقل تدريجيا ويستطيع الشخص التغلب عليها.* *الامتناع :** الامتناع عن بعض الأماكن أو المواقف التي عادة تذكر بالشخص بالتدخين مثل الديوانيات أو المقاهي، وهذا الامتناع يكون لفترة مؤقتة لمدة شهر مثلا لأن بعد مرور الشهر فإن الإنسان عادة يستطيع التحمل أكثر.* *الهروب :** المقصود بهذا الشيء هو الهروب أو الخروج من موقف ما يشعر الإنسان من خلاله الحنين الشديد إلى السيجارة، فمثلا إذا كان الشخص في مكان معين ويشعر بحنين شديد إلى السيجارة فإنه قد يضطر إلى الخروج أو تغيير المكان من أجل التغلب على هذا الحنين.* *إيجاد البدائل : محاولة الانخراط في أعمال أو هوايات أخرى لمحاولة الانشغال عن التفكير بالتدخين مثل ممارسة الرياضة لفترة معينة، تكثيف الزيارات الاجتماعية، وهذه البدائل تساعد على نسيان التدخين نوعا ما.**
*
*وهنا نود التنبيه انه من الضرورة اختيار الوقت المناسب للتوقف عن التدخين، فمثلا قد يكون أسهل على التخلص من التدخين في فترة إجازة من العمل، وبالتالي الابتعاد عن ضغوط العمل خلال الفترة الأولى الصعبة أو استغلال فرص معينة مثل شهر رمضان المبارك أو الحج فإذ هذه الفرص وممارسة العبادة في هذه المناسبات تقوى إرادة الانسان على مقاومة العادات السيئة مثل التدخين.*
** ** *رئة شخص غير مدخن قارنها مع الصورة على اليسار.* 
*رئة شخص مدخن قارنها مع الصورة على اليمين.* 


*

صورة لرئة مدخن مصابة بسرطان الرئة (السهم الأسود).* 
*الـنـيـكـوتـيـن الـتـعـويـضـي 
*
*يوجد ثلاث أنواع للنيكوتين التعويضي:
**1)علكة النيكوتين :*</B>*وتأتي بقوة 2 مجم أو 4 مجم، ونحن ننصح الشخص المدخن باستخدام علكة 4 مجم في البداية، ويجب أخذ 8 – 12 علكة يوميا لتعويض الجسم عن النيكوتين الذي كان يتلقاه من السجائر. ويجب اتباع الطريقة الصحيحة البطيئة لأخذ هذه العلكة بحيث يمضغ الانسان العلكة لدقائق، ومتى ما شعر بطعم النيكوتين فإنه يتوقف عن المضغ، وإذا مازال هذا الطعم فإنه يواصل المضغ ويتم تكرار هذه العملية لمدة نصف ساعة تقريبا، ويمكن أخذ علكة كل ساعة إلى ساعتين خلال اليوم.
**2)لزقة النيكوتين :*</B>*عادة تأتي لزقة النيكوتين بثلاث جرعات ( عالية – متوسطة – خفيفة )، ولكي يتم التغلب على الإدمان على النيكوتين فإننا ننصح بأخذ لزقة ذات الجرعة العالية يوميا لمدة أربع أسابيع ثم المتوسطة لمدة أربع أسابيع وأخيرا الخفيفة لمدة أربع أسابيع، وننصح بوضع اللزقة على أي مكان في الجسم وإزالتها بعد أربع وعشرين ساعة تقريبا ووضع لزقة جديدة.
**3)فلتر النيكوتين :</B>هذا الفلتر مكون من مادة نيكوتين يمكن استنشاقها مثل السيجارة، ويمكن استعماله بصورة متقطعة طوال اليوم.* 
*الأدوية الأخرى التي يمكن استخدامها للمساعدة على التوقف عن التدخين:

**أثبتت بعض الدراسات أن بعض الأدوية المضادة للإكتئاب تساعد على الامتناع عن التدخين وخصوصا دواء جديد (* *Buproprion or Zyban )، الذي أثبت فعاليته في مساعدة الناس الذين لديهم رغبة حقيقية في التوقف ولكن يجب أخذ هذا الدواء تحت إشراف طبي، وعادة لا ينصح به إلا بعد فشل المحاولات للتوقف باستخدام الطرق الأخرى.*
*يجب التنبيه بأن الشخص المدخن قد يمر بكذا تجربة فاشلة في محاولة التوقف عن التدخين ولكن من الضروري عدم اليأس و تكرار المحاولة للأستفادة من التجارب الفاشلة.*

----------


## الشرقي2006

*يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود الرائع والمعلومات النيره شكرا لك
الشرقي*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلمـــــــــو اخي الشرقي* 



*على مرورك وتعقيبك* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم 

تشكر أخي الوحيد على الموضوع المهم والنقاط الضروريه للأنقطاع عن التدخين 

لا جعلك الله من المدخنين 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## w_alwaheed

*تسلمين خيوا*


*على ردك الجميل* 


*والله يكفينا شر التدخيين والمؤمنين*

----------


## فرح

*يعطيك الله الف عاااااااافيه خيووو* 
*ويبعد الله عنا وعن المؤمنين سموم التدخين* 
*                        بالتوفيق*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*تسلمين خيوا*


*على ردك الجميل* 


*والله يكفينا شر التدخيين والمؤمنين*

----------


## w_alwaheed

قديم الموضوع

----------

